# E-Mail Programm



## H2SO4 (16. Nov 2004)

Ich möchte nun gerne einen Emailclienten schreiben, nat. in Java, und würde von euch nun gerne wissen, was ich dazu alles brauche. Also kennt ihr vielleicht packages, oder Tuts zum Thema...

Oder habt sogar Vorschläge wie ich vorgehen könnte? Bin schon etwas weiter als ein Anfänger, aber mit Netzwerk-/Internetprogrammierung habe ich mich noch nicht befasst.

Später sollte man Emails empfangen und senden können ;-),


danke für eure Hilfe schon einmal im voraus...

mfg H2SO4


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2004)

Download von mail.jar und activation.jar und los gehts

http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-06-1999/jw-06-javamail.html

http://java.sun.com/products/javamail/


----------



## H2SO4 (16. Nov 2004)

Wofür das erste ist kann ich mir denken, aber was beinhaltet das 2. packet (activation.jar )?


----------



## Roar (16. Nov 2004)

mail.jar braucht ein paar klassen aus dem activation package


----------

